# Indianapolis HELP NEEDED!



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm still looking to add subs for work this winter....we've already had 2 snows, one decent one and you know a big one is coming. Some on here really stacked it up last year, why shouldn't you? PM me or call me for details: 317.213.6566

Thanks!payup


----------



## trackmaster (Feb 3, 2007)

*subs*

Interested in sub work can you send some info to [email protected]


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

I work for Donnie, great work and great pay. Excellent man to work for.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Mullis....I may be able to cut loose a couple trucks I f you need it.....

These would be trucks on the westside of Indy.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

kipcom;453985 said:


> Mullis....I may be able to cut loose a couple trucks I f you need it.....
> 
> These would be trucks on the westside of Indy.


you have mu number kip if you free up a couple trucks.. get with me or donnie and lets get the snow party started..

damn i need lots of snow to pay for my new blade but damn it sure is pretttttty..


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

payton;454115 said:


> you have mu number kip if you free up a couple trucks.. get with me or donnie and lets get the snow party started..
> 
> damn i need lots of snow to pay for my new blade but damn it sure is pretttttty..


Yes, it needs to snow again......hopefully something comes together for this weekend!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Hey...will you be plowing on the westside ?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah ill be on the west side


----------



## Advancedexc (Feb 29, 2008)

we run 6 backhoes with 12ft boxes and 2 loaders with14 boxs and a few skids and a few trucks if you need any subs next year get with me early we are well know and always there been around for 12 years now.what do you pay?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Advancedexc;531168 said:


> we run 6 backhoes with 12ft boxes and 2 loaders with14 boxs and a few skids and a few trucks if you need any subs next year get with me early we are well know and always there been around for 12 years now.what do you pay?


Send me e-mail or call and we can talk and discuss things? 317.213.6566 Thanks, Donnie Mullis, DMi Contracting, Inc. BTW - i cannot send you a PM so I have to respond here.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## snowmethe$ (Mar 21, 2008)

*could use some trucks*



kipcom;453985 said:


> Mullis....I may be able to cut loose a couple trucks I f you need it.....
> 
> These would be trucks on the westside of Indy.


I am in operations for commercial snow removal around the state of Indiana and am currently seeking to fill several areas with trucks and equipment. Please let me know if interested in working with us.

Jared Stayton
R.A.S.K. & Associates, Inc.
[email protected]
317.339.0083


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

hey jared you gonna pay going rate or you going to stay with the normal low side rask normally offers? just curious...

payton


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

payton;546298 said:


> hey jared you gonna pay going rate or you going to stay with the normal low side rask normally offers? just curious...
> 
> payton


Well put Payton. I have a buddy that plows with them & they always screw up the pay somehow. I heard what they were paying and that is what I was making 10 years ago when fuel was a lot less.


----------

